# It Might Have Taken 10 Years But Karma Proves That It is Still a Bitch



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

http://www.thepassinglane.ca/2010/0...iver-jail-time-injured-by-the-same-drunk.html


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

and the drunk still didn't get an adequate sentence.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> and the drunk still didn't get an adequate sentence.


Exactly what i was thinking


----------

